# Simon & Simon Dodge pickup



## Seashark

This is a project I've been wanting to do for about a decade; I finally got the parts together to do it. I have yet to do the weathering or add the lights and winch for the bumper, I might just leave it this way for a while. I am also hoping to create some 'Power wagon' decals for it soon...


----------



## Kanaan

Simon & Simon was one of my FAVORITE detective shows of the 80s. Jameson Parker and Gerald McRaney were awesome. I never thought I'd see anyone do a model of the truck! EXCELLENT!!!!


----------



## jingles

nice truck, havn't seen that one for a few years :thumbsup:


----------



## spencer1984

Very cool!


----------



## Seashark

Kanaan said:


> Simon & Simon was one of my FAVORITE detective shows of the 80s. Jameson Parker and Gerald McRaney were awesome. I never thought I'd see anyone do a model of the truck! EXCELLENT!!!!


Thanks! S&S was one of my favorite detective shows too and I whole heartedly agree; Parker and McRaney had great chemsitry! 

jingles, spencer1984, thank you very much! :wave:


----------



## superduty455

Seashark, nice work on something you never see anymore. Once you get those lights added you'll have a dead ringer. Thanks for sharing!
Chris


----------



## irishtrek

Weather the truck, it will look more realistic that way.
Are you going to make AJs Camaro next or the '57 he had in the first season?
And I also like whatching Simon&Simon as well.


----------



## Seashark

superduty455, thanks!

irishtrek, I'll be weathering the truck at some point. I am also considering doing AJ's Camero; not so much the '57.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

WHOA!!!! I love this thing!!!!! Back when trucks were trucks! I wish Round2 would re-issue the old MPC Dodge Adventurer Pickups. Now I need to hit the web and check out more pics of this truck, I'd forgetten all about this thing. Very nice job on the old Dodge!:thumbsup:


----------



## rickbartonjr

Nice truck!


----------



## 440 dakota

coming along nice will be looking forward to seeing more


----------



## irishtrek

So, Seashark it's been almost 2 years since you started thus thread, any new pics??????


----------



## Seashark

No, sadly; since starting the thread I've not done a single thing to the kit. Still stuck on the "Power Wagon" markings, thanks for checking in though, irishtrek!


----------



## Ductapeforever

Seashark said:


> No, sadly; since starting the thread I've not done a single thing to the kit. Still stuck on the "Power Wagon" markings, thanks for checking in though, irishtrek!



I do custom decals, I might be able to help with those. Inexpensively..I might add.


----------

